# immigation help



## my life (Mar 20, 2013)

hi
i am jadwiga barczuk
i was living with my parents in poland 
my husband is indian he has resident card from poland valid untill march 2014er
i registered my marrige on my polish passport in poland
my mother is german so i have my german passport as well
now we are in germany with hope to stay permananetly in germany
do we need to register our marrige here as well
what document need for registration?
where i need to register?
what is procedure and how much time take?
is my husband allowed to work in germany?


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

my life said:


> hi
> i am jadwiga barczuk
> i was living with my parents in poland
> my husband is indian he has resident card from poland valid untill march 2014er
> ...


As long as your marriage is official and legal in the country where it took place, it is recognised in Germany. 

If the marriage certificate is in a language other than German you need to have it translated.

You are saying that you are in Germany at the moment. Have you registered your residence at the local Meldeamt?

After that go to the local Ausländerbehörde and get your husband a residence permit which will also permit him to work without restrictions. The permit is free of charge for spouses of German nationals but you have to show health insurance and explain how you plan to maintain yourselves. He will be asked to pass a German language test at some point.


----------

